# Greetings from Dallas!!



## nattybrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi!!! So glad I found you guys AND that I finally decided to keep ratties!! I've wanted pet rats ever since I can remember, but have only kept hamsters, gerbils, and chinchillas before. I always sensed they were cool, even though I didn't have any, but lemme tell ya.....ratties are the bee's knees when it comes to rodent pets, as I'm finding out! I am so in love with my 2 boys, Goose & Maverick - both Dumbos, Goose is blue & Maverick is black. They actually just turned 5 weeks today & I'm sure will grow like weeds. I love that there's a whole community of fellow 'Rattiers' out there to connect to just with the stroke of a keyboard. I'm really looking forward to joining in on all the fun, meeting everyone, and letting everyone watch Goose & Maverick grow up right along with us!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe they are so cute  love the colors!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome I am from Texas also your boys are cuties.  You will learn a lot from this site I know I have.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome, glad to see someone else from Texas. There's not many people on here from Texas despite how big a state it is.

And cute boys. Though I'm going to be the meanie for a second, maybe it's just my monitor or the picture, but Goose doesn't look like a blue. He looks like a mink.  (I'm assuming he's the one of the right).


----------



## nattybrown (Jun 26, 2013)

LightningWolf said:


> Welcome, glad to see someone else from Texas. There's not many people on here from Texas despite how big a state it is.
> 
> And cute boys. Though I'm going to be the meanie for a second, maybe it's just my monitor or the picture, but Goose doesn't look like a blue. He looks like a mink.  (I'm assuming he's the one of the right).


Thank you to everyone for the sweet compliments on my boys! It's totally possible that's true, just going by info I was told about them. I'm new to the world of ratties & didn't realize there were so many names & variations for these guys. He's not totally grey, but more like a lt. brown/grey color. Not really brown, but not really totally grey either. I guess that kinda does sound like a mink, huh?!


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

They're both adorable! Just omg! 
Welcome to the site thought It can be addicting as well and educational. 
I just can't wait to see more picks of those two XD


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I am also in Texas  Welcome to the sight! I am in Longview Texas


----------



## nattybrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! I feel so welcome already!! I forgot to specify who was who in the photo, but Maverick is the darker one on the left, and Goose is on the right. Not sure if it's just because they're so young, but Maverick doesn't look totally black to me. He reminds me more of a smokey blue/black instead. Heck, I have no idea what they really are, I just know I love 'em to death already!


----------



## nattybrown (Jun 26, 2013)

CapnKennedy said:


> They're both adorable! Just omg!
> Welcome to the site thought It can be addicting as well and educational.
> I just can't wait to see more picks of those two XD


Your wish is my command! But seriously, I really did go a bit crazy uploading some of the pics we've taken of the boys in the few days we've had them. Sorry about the quality, but all I have handy most of the time is my cell phone cam. Anywho...feel free to take a peek at the album titled "Goose & Maverick". Thanks for looking, just wanted to share. =)


----------

